# Rotation de l'Iphone



## TheMumu (26 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai fait une petite application avec Xcode pour l'iphone, et quand je la teste sur le simulateur, la rotation ne fonctionne pas....alors qu'avec une application web, cela fonctionne tout a fait correctement...

Y aurait-il une ligne de code à rajouter, ou je ne sais quoi ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide...

Muriele


----------



## Didier Guillion (26 Septembre 2008)

Si tu travaille sur une vue, la methode shouldAutorotateToInterfaceOrientation doit retourner "YES" pour les orientations voulues.

Par exemple



```
// Enable the view rotation
- (BOOL)shouldAutorotateToInterfaceOrientation:(UIInterfaceOrientation)interfaceOrientation {
    // Return YES for supported orientations
    return (YES );
```

}

Cordialement


----------



## tatouille (27 Septembre 2008)

Didier Guillion a dit:


> Si tu travaille sur une vue, la methode shouldAutorotateToInterfaceOrientation doit retourner "YES" pour les orientations voulues.
> 
> Par exemple
> 
> ...



toutes les subviews eritent n'oublie pas de redefinir les masks de tes subviews autorisize ecetera

interfaceOrientation = 0 
interfaceOrientation = 1
interfaceOrientation = 2
interfaceOrientation = 3

ca te permet de connaitre la position et le sens de rotation

neenmoins j'ai quelques problemes quand une tableview est dans une tabview
l' auto-resize de la tableview deconne

ce que j'ai appri aussi avec l'iphone le tout nibs est parfois une mauvaise solution 
specialement pour tes objets customizees aka table view avec des effets pour l'ouverture des sous views
add remove edit

en effet pas de bug de refresh et de meilleurs perfs


----------

